# Naerok WL12037



## sean.brock (14 Apr 2012)

Hi Everyone,

After a very long break from the forum due t family commitments etc I have just taken delivery of a Naerok WL12037 lathe. I understand it's quite an old lathe, but I'm hoping it will keep me entertained for quite some time.

I have a few questions and wondered if anyone could help me.

Is there anywhere i can get a copy of the manual. I can only find one link online and they're charging £35.
How do i clean the rust of the various moving parts? I assume good old 3 in 1 oil would do the trick but thought it best to check
The lathe has a faceplate on it, however I'd like to progress to a chuck at some point soon. This was the cheapest i could find, with what i think is the right thread http://tinyurl.com/ccdzklq would that be ok to start with (ie for a few years or so)

I did look on the members lathe list but could only find on Naerok lathe and it was a different model, so thought it best to ask everyone.

Thanks for taking the time to read this, and thanks in advance for any help offered.

Sean


----------



## stevebuk (14 Apr 2012)

i believe your thread size is 3/4 x 16 but there will be others along soon with more knowledge than i, and welcome..


----------



## Robbo3 (14 Apr 2012)

Seems to be another one similar to the Clarke CWL1000.

- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NAEROK-WOOD-T ... 3cc4e07733

Clarke CWL 1000
- http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/produ ... 1000-lathe

Clarke manual
- http://www.clarkeservice.co.uk/manuals/ ... wl1000.pdf


The only upgrade path would seem to be a different lathe.

Robbo


----------



## sean.brock (15 Apr 2012)

I'll take a pic to upload later as it's different to those above. Main difference is that the sliding bar along the length of the lathe is a solid metal pole which slots into the motos side

Thanks for the replies

Sean


----------



## hughie (15 Apr 2012)

http://store.lathes.co.uk/print/mn220b


----------



## sean.brock (15 Apr 2012)

Hopefully the pic will upload


----------



## Robbo3 (16 Apr 2012)

I see what it is now. Similar to the Clarke CWL 12D
- http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/produ ... wood-lathe

Manual for Clarke CWL 12D & other Clarke lathes.
- http://www.clarkeservice.co.uk/product_ ... thes.shtml

Don't take the specifications as a given, they may vary between brands.

Robbo


----------



## Mark Hancock (17 Apr 2012)

Robbo3":2tt3xvfo said:


> I see what it is now. Similar to the Clarke CWL 12D
> - http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/produ ... wood-lathe
> 
> Manual for Clarke CWL 12D & other Clarke lathes.
> ...



Sean

I just had a quick look through the manual and was shocked by what I saw. I would never recommend using a block plane on a lathe :!: That is just one example. I would suggest you ignore the instructions given in the manual for how to turn.


----------



## Tony Spear (17 Apr 2012)

Sean, that is decidedly what one would describe as a "beginner's lathe".

If you enjoy using it, I'm sure that you'll soon want to upgrade, (not the least because you'll get fed up of its speed changing palaver) even if only to something like this:

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... rod780608/ or one of the other similar Chiwanese equivalents!

As far as a chuck is concerned, most of them are available in 3/4 x 16tpi. Lots of the "intermediate" lathes have 3/4 x 16 threads, But if you're looking at serious upgrades, you need a chuck with interchangeable inserts for different headstock threads!

Having said that of course, if you can afford things like Blister's Monster, the chuck becomes a throwaway item!


----------

